
Show HN: A 65$ hardware wallet to keep your Bitcoins/ethers safe - totofrance
https://www.ledgerwallet.com/products/12-ledger-nano-s
======
syk26
With the recent multi-million dollar bitcoin breach
([http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/03/technology/bitcoin-
exchange-...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/03/technology/bitcoin-exchange-
bitfinex-hacked/index.html)), this $65 wallet seems to be worth. Good timing
on the post.

------
fiatjaf
I'll have to sell all my bitcoins to buy this.

